# Hyatt Beaver Creek Trade & Hyatt Resale Purchase Story



## Maryman (Oct 23, 2007)

I want to thank all of the helpful posters to TUG and yahoo's Hyatt board (with a special thanks going to Ken@bywindkal for his wonderful Hyatt site) for preparing me to purchase my first timeshare.  Before I go into detail about my 2200 point resale purchase, I need to ask any owners out there if they can help me trade a reservation I have in Beaver Creek.  

{edited to remove info which constitutes an ad.}  We've found out that some close friends of ours will be at the resort that week, and would love to get together with them.

Anyways, for the further profit of our message board readers, here's my story.  It’s a little long, but I hope it proves valuable to you.

I started looking into purchasing into the Hyatt system after visiting Aspen two summers ago.  I was very impressed by the quality of the Hyatt Grand Aspen and the saleswoman was particularly helpful in explaining how the point system worked.  However I couldn't see plunking down hundreds of thousands of dollars for a few weeks, especially when a purchase at one of Hyatt's other resorts might be more economical and still allow me to stay at the Aspen now and then.

After I got home I began to read everything I could on TUG and Yahoo about timeshare purchases, and in particular the Hyatt system.  Since we are a large skiing family (we have seven kids), the Hyatt properties began to rise to the top.  Within a few months of returning from Aspen, I was convinced that a high point value resale within the Hyatt system was the most flexible and financially sound timeshare purchase I could make.  Ken’s arguments of equal maintenance fees for all units, the Hyatt commitment to property upkeep, and the prime locations sealed the deal.

I signed up to be automatically notified of new Hyatt listings on redweek.com, ebay, and myresortnetwork.com.  For the most part, I didn’t care where I ended up in the Hyatt system, although I intentionally stayed away from the Hacienda del Mar resales because of the apparent problems down there (sorry, Hacienda owners  ).  Within a few weeks, a 2200 point 2 bedroom unit at WOR was listed on myresortnetwork.com.  It was mistakenly labeled a platinum unit.  I verified the point value and unit with Hyatt and made an offer of $16,500 plus this year’s maintenance fees.  To my surprise, the owner accepted the offer.

After my initial jubilation at getting such a prime week at a substantial discount (the 2 bedroom WOR diamond weeks now sell at around $31,000 through the developer), I began to worry about the sale passing ROFR.  I contacted the listing agent and asked her to include the maintenance fees in the purchase price.  Through reading the message boards, I knew that ROFR is exercised pretty liberally for the diamond weeks and figured that I was just skirting near the point at which Hyatt would exercise it; the extra $850 maintenance fee might push me over the edge, I reasoned.  Within three weeks of signing the purchase agreement, Hyatt declined to exercise their ROFR and I was the proud, new owner of a diamond 2 bedroom. 

The deal closed at the end of May this year, and I persistently called Hyatt Member Services to track when my unit would be entered into the computer system.  This was important because my Week 31 points would drift into LCUP at the end of July.  As soon as the unit hit the system (around July 7th), I traded into Interval for a two-bedroom and studio at the Ridge Tahoe during Easter 2008, waitlisted myself for a two-bedroom for the week before Easter at Incline Village, waitlisted myself for a midweek studio at Beaver Creek for Feb. 5-8, booked a one-bedroom week in mountain season at Aspen which I promptly sold on Redweek for my maintenance fees, and booked a midweek stay in October 2007 at my new home resort--WOR.  Both my waitlists have now been filled (now that I have more 2008 points), we’ve immensely enjoyed our stay at WOR, and are really looking forward to skiing for two weeks in Tahoe this Easter.  My only regret is that I wish the points could have hit the system a little earlier—I would have liked to land a Marriott in South Lake Tahoe rather than the Ridge.

A few additional things I’ve learned along the way might help our readers.  I met with the WOR saleswoman during my visit and expressed my surprise at Hyatt not exercising their ROFR on my unit.  She explained that it probably had to do with the WOR having a glut of available diamond two-bedroom units.  Apparently there are quite a few available at WOR right now.  She said that if it had been a three-bedroom unit, Hyatt would not have let it go.  WOR is breaking ground on their fourth building right now, the property is in amazing shape, the rooms are very high-end, and my wife and I really enjoyed the pools, lazy river, and evening wine and s’mores at the fire pits.  We also feel very comfortable owning at WOR because of Hyatt’s future plans for the resort.  Looking at the master plan, there should be gradual, continued development at the resort for at least the next two-three years.

The seller of our Hyatt unit listed the property with Linda McCarthy (RII Stroman), who then advertised it on myresortnetwork.com.  Linda was very helpful throughout the process and I can heartily recommend her to any buyer who is looking for a Hyatt unit.  I understand that RII Stroman is sometimes chastised for charging an upfront fee to sellers, however this certainly did not impede my transaction.  I used Duncan Realty and Escrow to handle the closing.  They were quick, affordable, and always available to answer my questions.

I sincerely hope this post helps!  Don’t forget to look into that trade for me—thanks!


----------



## Denise L (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats on your Hyatt purchase  ! Sounds like you got an excellent deal and have already found plenty to do with your points.

I thought that Hyatt owners had to deposit to Interval up to 2 months into CUP (4 months before LCUP)? Sounds like you were able to do this 3 weeks before LCUP? Interesting.

I'm pretty sure HVC rules prohibit renting out weeks other than the week and unit that you own. FYI.

Enjoy your points! You make me wish I could afford to buy more. Maybe next year!


----------



## TFrazier (Oct 23, 2007)

I was also wondering about the move to II.  My reading of the rules is that you must deposit 8 months after your points are deposited (4 months before your anniversary).  I have never heard of an exception to that rule.


----------



## Maryman (Oct 23, 2007)

Denise--you're half right and half wrong .  You're entirely correct about not being allowed to rent your weeks if the week isn't reserved during the HRPP.  In my haste to make use of the points, I didn't see the small clause in the tome they call a membership handbook.  I don't plan on making the mistake again, so I hope this just gets brushed under the rug.  

Both you and Mr. Frazier, however, are a bit mistaken about how Hyatt points are transferred into Interval International. You can transfer any number of your points into Interval at any time up until the moment they enter LCUP. I believe you're getting this confused with our ability to convert Hyatt points into Interval points for use during the EEE (Extended External Exchange) period. If we designate our points for transfer into the EEE period, we must do so prior to four months before the beginning of LCUP. If we do this, we then have an extra 24 months  from the beginning of LCUP in which to use our points in Interval International. I, unfortunately, received my points only a matter of days before LCUP began and couldn't convert them using the EEE provision. I would have loved to take advantage of the EEE provision and hold out for a Marriott in Tahoe. I had only until the end of CUP in which to use my points for an Interval or Hyatt reservation.  I hope this clears it up. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying the deposit into II rules. I've learned something new about HVC. If I'm ever in a bind, I can deposit leftover points before LCUP. How long are the points good for, then, if you deposit them outside of EEE?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Maryman said:


> I want to thank all of the helpful posters to TUG and yahoo's Hyatt board (with a special thanks going to Ken@bywindkal for his wonderful Hyatt site) for preparing me to purchase my first timeshare.  Before I go into detail about my 2200 point resale purchase, I need to ask any owners out there if they can help me trade a reservation I have in Beaver Creek.
> 
> {edited to remove info which constitutes an ad.}  We've found out that some close friends of ours will be at the resort that week, and would love to get together with them.
> 
> ...




Thanks fo rthe info- what a super price- Im amazed it passed ROFR-


----------



## Maryman (Oct 24, 2007)

Denise,

If you don't deposit your Hyatt points into Interval points using the EEE provisions, Interval won't accept them once they turn into LCUP.  That's why I had to make a reservation right away before my Hyatt points drifted into LCUP.


----------



## saturn28 (Oct 26, 2007)

Great News! Congratulations on the great deal. I hope you enjoy many years of great holidays.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2007)

Because of the new forum setup, I'm bumping several threads (non-starwood & non-HGVC info) thread to the top.


----------

